# Nitto Terra-Grappler ?



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

Im thinking about getting a set of these in 265/70/17 for my off-road wheels for the EGG. Is anyone running these, or has anyone in the past? Just trying to get some feedback before I make the purchase. http://www.nittotire.com/#inde...ppler
edit: got the tires, 265/70-17... the EGG is lowered 2" via vag-com and we have no rubbing issues in sport mode with the tires, I will be raising it back up next week for our off-road trip in Temecula next weekend. So far the tires feel great, not as sporty as our other tires, but that is expected. You can hear them more than the others as well, but with the windows up and the radio on you cant hear a thing. Here are the pics....
before with our 20" Q7wheels








and after... stock 17's in sport mode and lowered 2" with vag-com








































extra off-road level



















_Modified by 87'moneypit at 11:41 AM 7-29-2007_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (87'moneypit)*

I have the V10, so I'm stuck using the 18" tire (255/55). Poor me.
The Nitto's are nice for light off-road action. They definitely have more on-road noise and aren't meant for high-speed driving.


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_I have the V10, so I'm stuck using the 18" tire (255/55). Poor me.
The Nitto's are nice for light off-road action. They definitely have more on-road noise and aren't meant for high-speed driving.

I would prefer the BFG all terrains, but these are going to be half the price mounted and balanced.... are you running these? what kind of off-roading do you do? and when you say high speed, what is considered high speed? thanks


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (87'moneypit)*

I have some 18" Pepper take-offs that I use for off-road that I mounted Nitto's.
http://www.mediamax.com/leebo/Hosted/mudder.wmv


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (leebo)*

Very nice video, cant wait to get out there and have some fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I have had two sets on my 04 egg and they were really good tires. They are good offroad and they handled good on-road for an all-terrain type of tire.
Plus they are one of the only 18" tires that are available.


----------



## MBX5 (Jan 16, 2007)

Have them on my 05 V8. Worked great in the snow last winter also have used them in some off road stuff. ( http://cupofjoe.org/Gallery/Touareg ) Had them up to 106mph the other day. My average driving speed is in the mid 80's (lots of hwy. driving) and they work fine.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (MBX5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBX5* »_...Had them up to 106mph the other day...

My Nittos are "S" rated and are certified up to a maximum speed of 112mph.
My Toyo's are "V" rated and are certified up to maximum speed of 149mph.
I guess there is some safety margin in there, however, I like to err on the cautious side. I wouldn't drive over 90mph on Nitto's. Just a personal preference.


----------



## MBX5 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (leebo)*

You know I never even thought about that rating thing. Maybe I should slow down now that I think about it!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (MBX5)*

The TerraGraplers are great for anything you'd possible attempt in the Touareg. I just spent 5 days running all but the most difficult trails during the Colorado Touareg rally taking all the difficult lines and dominated all.
The speed rating is a non issue since the highest speed limit in the US is 75mph.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

I exceed that on my drive to work......shhhhh


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (Tregger)*

I will be getting them tomorrow, I will post some pics...







I found them really cheap and had Americas tire match the price.


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (87'moneypit)*

pics added....


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: (87'moneypit)*

looks awesome!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (87'moneypit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87’moneypit* »_









i was pretty sure i wanted to buy an egg soon, but after seeing this its a dead cert. i think i'm gunna have to visit my local dealer tomorrow for some more test driving.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (87'moneypit)*

Fantastic tires! i just spent a week on the Colorado 4x4 rally and have these tires on my 18's. No problems at all and had the same or better traction then the guys running the BFG's. Plus, After crawling on the trails at 5mph for a few hours nothing like putting the Treg in Sport Mode / Sport Suspension and do some high alpine highway driving !


----------



## VWGTIxxx (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (87'moneypit)*

looks sexy.... cant wait to see it off road.....


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (VWGTIxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGTIxxx* »_looks sexy.... cant wait to see it off road.....









WEAK......


----------



## VWGTIxxx (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (87'moneypit)*

yeah... saturday will be fun!!!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (VWGTIxxx)*

Good choice.
As RVDub and I both stated, the Terragrapplers are EXCELLENT All Terrain tires.
My Terragrapplers:


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (87'moneypit)*

What size tires do you have on those Q7's????


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Nitto Terra-Grappler ? (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_What size tires do you have on those Q7's????

275/45-20


----------

